# New on the forums, check out my art



## robi993 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hello, im new here, so i would like to share my art with fellow artists . 

Heres my instagram and youtube channel that i recently started.

https://www.instagram.com/josip10000/

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrHn4rpy2xhkQVlk_rwjP6A?view_as=subscriber

Also here's my two latest projects, hope you like it!  Btw, any feedback, advice or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## robi993 (Mar 22, 2018)

Wow. Not a very active forum.....too bad.


----------



## Elimaana (Apr 27, 2018)

*Hello !*

I'm completely new and French so I don't understand everything but I really like your art ! It's very realist ! 
I will never have your patience ! 
Keep Going ! :3


----------



## daisyfree (Mar 21, 2016)

dont like people who is used to copy to say they are artist, but im not a judge , so to copy you are good , nothing to say about*your* art, because dont see it


----------



## robi993 (Mar 22, 2018)

daisyfree said:


> dont like people who is used to copy to say they are artist, but im not a judge , so to copy you are good , nothing to say about*your* art, because dont see it


you are not a judge, yet you are judgmental. Go fuck yourself you pathetic asshole


----------

